# G2 Collars



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

Anybody using the new G2 collars? Any good or bad info appreciated?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't think anyone has them yet. Last I knew they were on hold till the end on July/Aug.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

> Anybody using the new G2 collars? Any good or bad info appreciated?


Proto looked and felt good. Many nice features but will not be availablt in the pro series till mid August.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Our prototype lasted three days.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

And that is why they won't be out just yet


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

*G2*

Keep in mind that Proto Types are just that Proto types. Proto Type units are used to find out what bugs may exist. That is why there are so many different revisions of these units out in the field. My training partner has had several G2's over the last 8 months and has been quite happy with the latest product he has been testing.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

I got one today. I haven't used it on a dog yet ;-) but I sure do like this charging system!


----------



## Big_Sky (Jul 11, 2004)

Anyone hear when the Pro series G2 collars will be released?

Jon Swartz


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

*G2*

I heard they have been building them and will be shipping next week.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Any idea how long the waiting list is with the back orders? I want to get one but don't have it back ordered.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

got my g2 flyway last friday ! finally ! very nice and compact, very futuristic ! but charging systems don't know about that yet. cradle for transmitter o.k. cradle for collar aahh kinda-sorta- rinky dink ! time will tell
bird bob


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I have been lucky and have been able to ship Pro 100 and Field 70 and 90s
models without delays.

I agree on the cradle charger they do not look to durable.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

I got a G2 and loved it for the full month that it worked. One day, it just wouldn't turn on. My initial conversations with Tri Tronics were a little frustrating, but I seem to have gotten ahold of a new person, and a new system is supposed to be on its way to me.


----------



## Super-X (Jul 25, 2003)

*G2*

Troy,
I think Glenn just got a flyway G2, don't think he's used it yet, though.


----------



## 4 Labs (Apr 17, 2005)

I have had the G2 500 for the past 2 weeks and love it...more compact and seems to work well...


----------



## lovesthelabs (Mar 1, 2005)

Just got my Pro 500 a few days ago. I have to say that I am not at all impressed with how the transmitter looks. It looks very cheap. And the selecter dial at the top is hard to turn and also feels cheap. Considering how much I paid for it, I expected more. We'll see how it preforms.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

Just got my 500 2 dog today...

I think it may feel "cheap" because it's not the metal clunker we're all used to holding!!  I HOPE that's the case. We'll see, because if anyone can beat the crap out of equipment, I can...

I like the smaller collars. I just put all my stuff in the cradles to charge for tomorrow. We'll see how it goes.

I also think the top knob and large numbers look "cheap", but hopefully that's just aesthetics. It does appear a little difficult to turn. HOWEVER, my knob on my pro collars over the last few years have had that dumb little screw come out, so hopefully that won't happen with these.

I WOULD like to know why the collars don't have the micro mini antennas with them??? That would be nice, for me at least, since the antennas are always the first to go from swinging, dropping, and banging around.

I'd like to continue to hear feedback. I don't normally like to buy the first batch that come through, as we've historically had problems. But I had the 25% off from the Lardy workshop and wanted to take advantage while I could.

-Kristie


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

> I WOULD like to know why the collars don't have the micro mini antennas with them??? That would be nice, for me at least, since the antennas are always the first to go from swinging, dropping, and banging around.


Kristie,

The new antenna is built differently. You can bend it almost 90% and not damage it. TT feels more people want the range and thus spent the T & M on the new G2 antenna.

As for the knob, They sent back the original ones because they turned to easily. I personally liked the old one but the overall package is pretty nice.

GD


----------



## lovesthelabs (Mar 1, 2005)

Well I just went to take it out to the field, I adjusted the battery and the transmitter sparked and smells like burning wires. Now it doesn't work at all. I'm calling my rep to send it back. Will try one more and then I'm going to look elsewhere. Anyone else have theirs blow up??


----------

